# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Body Mass Index (BMI) - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Body Mass Index*
> 
> De Body Mass Index (BMI) wordt berekend op basis van iemands lengte en gewicht en geeft een idee van eventuele gezondheidsrisico´s.
> U berekent de BMI als volgt: deel uw gewicht (in kg) door uw lengte (in meter en in het kwadraat).
> Bv. U weegt 81kg en u meet 1,83m. Uw BMI is dan: 81 gedeeld door 3,34 (=1,83²) = 24,25.


*Bron*
partena-ziekenfonds.be

----------

